# Couple of my boards



## Tony (Oct 27, 2016)

I hardly ever post these because frankly, I feel like once you've seen one there's not much difference in the rest. These 2 however, I'm real pleased with the way they came out. There's lot of WB in them,there is:

Bose d'Arc from @Kevin
Walnut and Bloodwood from @Sprung
White Oak from @Bean_counter
Purpleheart from @woodman6415

Thanks for looking, as always, C&C welcome! Tony

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2016)

Tony said:


> I hardly ever post these because frankly, I feel like once you've seen one there's not much difference in the rest. These 2 however, I'm real pleased with the way they came out. There's lot of WB in them,there is:
> 
> Bose d'Arc from @Kevin
> Walnut and Bloodwood from @Sprung
> ...



I respect you more than some members that make their living by woodworking full time. Stay the way you are Tony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I respect you more than some members that make their living by woodworking full time. Stay the way you are Tony.



Kevin, yours is an opinion I hold in very high regard. I appreciate what you said, it leaves me almost speechless, and that doesn't happen hardly ever! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2016)

I like the First one more. And I like seeing this stuff.


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 27, 2016)

Both are awesome @Tony .... 
keep on keeping on with your amazing work ..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the First one more. And I like seeing this stuff.



Thank you Marc! That's my favorite too, I think out of all the ones I've ever made. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 27, 2016)

I have a Tony board. I think it is my favorite cutting board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Both are awesome @Tony ....
> keep on keeping on with your amazing work ..



Thanks Wendell! If you found more of that Purpleheart it would help me keep going!!!!


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2016)

CWS said:


> I have a Tony board. I think it is my favorite cutting board.



Thanks Curt, are you using it?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice boards!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 27, 2016)

Tony said:


> it leaves me almost speechless, and that doesn't happen hardly ever! Tony



I kicked the Greek midget in the nuts once, he was speechless then too.... It's getting him to shut up is the trick 

Love ya Tony, you're a good friend

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 27, 2016)

Frankly Tony they may be the same ole same ole to you but I for one enjoy looking at all of them you post. Especially the Texas boards!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Frankly Tony they may be the same ole same ole to you but I for one enjoy looking at all of them you post. Especially the Texas boards!!



Thanks Barry! The friends I've made here are the best thing about this forum! Tony


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Oct 27, 2016)

Very nice Tony! Sharp looking cutting boards. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 28, 2016)

Keep posting em up...I always enjoy seeing beautiful work. 
Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

